# HIIT or LISS on keto?



## Jefaz (Jun 2, 2011)

Just was wondering of people's opinion on which is the best?

After the gym last night I done a 5 mile LISS in 50 mins!

I've also read that HIIT can make you drop more fat!?

Just after people's thoughts?

Keep the spirit alive!!!


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Jefaz said:


> Just was wondering of people's opinion on which is the best?
> 
> After the gym last night I done a 5 mile LISS in 50 mins!
> 
> ...


Low intensity steady state fasted on keto mate. HIIT will burn too much muscle, great when not cutting though.


----------

